# Would like some help deciding what kind of RV to purchase.



## Charlie918 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello. My name is Charlie. I am a traveling nurse. I am interested in experiencing the RV lifestyle and seeing the country from the ground. I need help with deciding on something used, dependable, fairly small as I will be traveling lite. Nothing I need to tow is my option. Lastly, something I can get into without alot of fuss. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I am totally new to this. Thanks.............Charlie


----------



## Charlie918 (Sep 13, 2021)

Good morning. This is Charlie again. I had 57 views of my last post but no replies. I hope its not because Im a nurse. I work in hospitals and have nothing to do with vaccines if that's important. I usually fly and get put into run down motels so I just thought why not see this magnificent country while I can.  Anyway, Im just trying to simplify my life and connect with some much needed nature first hand. If I can get useful information from experienced RVers to help me get into something small and reliable that I can use for the next 10 yrs or so I would be GREATLY appreciate any help. Thanks for listening. I hope to hear from everyone/anyone................Charlie


----------



## bxd76 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi Charlie.
The lack of replies has nothing to do with you being a nurse. I think 99% of folks consider nurses hero’s in this time.

it sounds like you want something that is driven, rather than a travel trailer you’d pull with a truck or suv.

As far as a kitchen goes, what are your must haves?  Microwave?  2 burners?  Traditional oven?

I presume you want a full bathroom. Shower sufficient or bath needed?

Rough budget?

Where do you want to park overnight?  Hospital parking lots, state parks, wal mart?
Will you be in the North during winter where you need heated tanks?

This will all help figure out something suitable.


----------

